# Topwater to Moses gate



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fished in between Topwater and the Moses gate, nothing but gafftop. Tons of bait in the water. Using gulp, 51, and gold spoon. Just a couple of hours this afternoon.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Got back out there yesterday afternoon for about an hour, caught a couple of specs on a gold spoon.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

fished sat late morning until early afternoon with my brother in laws, I was catching them sand trout and croaker for gafftop bait on a 4' ugly stick micro spin and ended up catching a 23" red on it


----------

